# Hawaii Reviews for February 2012



## billhall (Feb 3, 2012)

February 2012 Hawaii Reviews.


----------



## billhall (Feb 3, 2012)

*Disney Aulani, Oahu, 1/13/12*

*New Review *


Disney Aulani  
Reviewer: Stacey Sullivan​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 12, 2012)

*Kuleana Club, Maui*

*New Review *


Kuleana Club  
Reviewer: Jim Lazar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 12, 2012)

*Village By The Sea (RAVC), Maui, 12/1/2007*

*New Review *


Royal Aloha Vacation Club - Village By The Sea  
Reviewer: Jim Lazar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 12, 2012)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, 2/2/12*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 12, 2012)

*HGVC Grand Waikikian, Oahu, 1/7/12*

*New Review *


HGVC Grand Waikikian  
Reviewer: Brian D Prater​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 15, 2012)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island*

*New Review *


Holua Resort  
Reviewer: Mary Sue Hansen​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 15, 2012)

*Bali Hai, Kauai, 2/2/12*

*New Review *


Bali Hai  
Reviewer: Roger & Linda Landon​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 23, 2012)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 2/4/12*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club   
Reviewer: Kristin Cottle​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

